# Carpet Cleaning - Chem Dry vs. Zero Rez



## beka1977 (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello!

I am looking to have my carpets cleaned, but am wildly confused by what to choose. Does anyone have experience with both of these? What do you think is better???


----------

